# RAF says goodbye to Labrador (Newfoundland).



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2005)

Bye-bye Goose Bay. It's been a slice! 8) 
http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2005/03/31/rafgoosebay-050331.html


----------



## Maestro (Apr 1, 2005)

That's sad... They were the only ones who could defend us against any attack...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2005)

It did say some German and Italians were still there. Ironic that a base built in 1942, in Canada has Italy and Germany left on it!


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

Typical of our English politicians - shut down something useful, 

When have you ever heard them cutting any of their perks!!

They would rather spend the money on their subsidised meals, London flat allowances New cars to take them everywhere.

They dont just have their snouts in the trough, they have their two front trotters in it too - it makes me sick!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

can we try and keep modern politics off the site please, we went through this a long time ago..........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry old boy, rather new to this site you know!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

don't "old boy" a superior officer........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2005)

More like superior spammer, old boy...  

Hey, at least Blair isn't a chimp...

(I'll stop there, I don't want problems)


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

Urm, well, shaking your head about defence cuts isn't really a problem, as everyone who posts here agrees that it's a very bad idea for their respective countries to do this.

Rule of thumb is that if it's really controversial - say 'Right to Die' for example, or something where very strong nationalistic feelings either modern or historical are involved, then it's not.

Generally speaking, common sense rules okay on this.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 14, 2005)

THE GOOSE WAS THE BEST FOR AIRCRAFT WATCHING YOU NAME IT AND YOU SAW IT


----------

